# ganglion cyst/shoulder



## Sheila Smith (Apr 13, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if there is a CPT code for removal of a ganglion cyst of the AC joint. This was done in conjunction with RTC repair, acromioplasty and distal clavicle resection.
Thanks!
Ssmith


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 14, 2010)

this cyst was probably incidental so it would be included in the other codes


----------

